# Two Fives Won't Get You A Ten



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Outt da vault! My two rather scarce Webley Mk Vs in Military and Civilian models. They were a short production run from late 1914 thru 1915, till the introduction of the iconic MkVI in 1916. These were nitro proofed for smokeless powder. The Military one here is in original 455cf, sadly the Civilian is not. They still make a pretty pair, tho!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting guns, nice photography.
What's not to like?


Is this the right place to write about "shaving" the .455's cylinder, to make it accept .45 ACP cartridges in half-moon clips?
No. I didn't think so.


----------

